# need glass runners



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in need of some glass runners but need somewhere I can walk in and buy with cash?
I know I can buy them on here and on ebay with next day delivery but have no way of paying with plastic at the momnt.

I'm in ruislip, middlesex but I don't mind driving a little bit to collect them but obviously not to far, and none of the shops stock them that iv tried.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help me


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

*where does everyone get there glass runners from?*

I'm trying to source some glass runners but apart from ebay I can't find anywhere!

Or do I have any other options for sliding my glass?

Iv asked in the equipment forum but got no replys


----------



## Andy82 (Mar 8, 2011)

I got mine from B&Q, cheap enough, although limited choice.


----------



## Mavispruitt (May 28, 2011)

I got mine from a chap on eBay, cheap and here within 2 days


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Ebay is defo the easiest cheapest and fastest mate. selection is great and delivery can be a day or two depending on who you buy from.

I bought some a couple of weeks back which clearly state they have a raised hump in the bottom runner for more effective sliding and they work a treat. I use 6mm laminated glass, 718mm high and 420 wide and they slide with no problems at all... If you do have a problem with them, i little Q20 should solve the problem, just wipe excess away so your reps cant get to it...:2thumb:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Please do not create duplicate threads in multiple forum sections. The 'Equipment' forum is the correct place for this thread, and not the 'Lizards' section. Posting threads in incorrect section only makes the problem of low traffic in certain areas worse.

Andy


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

bandq sell glass runners? have you got an online link so i can have a look atall?

thanks


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

wickes sell them too


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

Iv looked on both wickes and b+q online and can't finnd glass runners on either site, what would it be under or what section, would be handy if I can get them from wickes or b+q

Thanks


----------



## Andy82 (Mar 8, 2011)

dpfb said:


> bandq sell glass runners? have you got an online link so i can have a look atall?
> 
> thanks


Just looked online and can't find anything on their website.

I found them in store, in the section that has door handles and cupboard accessories, etc...

Hope that helps!


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

i cant find these anywhere in the south/london area, i called all the local glaziers and they didnt even know what i was on about.
all the ones on ebay are up north and i got no way to pay for them online at the momnt.
no rep shops keep them, iv been googlng for ages and cant find nothing, not even a wholesaller!

starting to give up and just use a lifting door instead but just wont look right :S 

i thought you could buy anything in london but guess not.

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

The best I've found are these










They have rollers which can fail after a few years, but there are enough that it doesn't hamper the smooth closing of the doors, I've built other vivs, with the plastic runners and while they are ok, they are a little tight for 6mm toughened glass. These work a treat if you are trying to slide larger bits of glass.
I called a local cabinet maker and he gave em to me for free  Just call around a few and you'll find em easy enough. 

HMHB


----------



## djbugzzy (Apr 7, 2011)

dpfb said:


> bandq sell glass runners? have you got an online link so i can have a look atall?
> 
> thanks


in bnq its called double u and yes they do  c that mod giving other ppl hasal other then me for a change


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

most 'cut-to-size' glaziers should stock plastic runners


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

Found the double u on the b and q site, too short, and very expennsive and its not actully glass runners but for making secondary double glazing.
All the cut to size glaziers I called didn't have a clue what I was on about, I phoned about 12 aswell.
Those. Cabinet ones look good but look expensive. Not sure any caabinet makers in london would give anything for free.
Anyway I gave up and iv made a lift up door with the glass glued in, should do the job just need some hinges now 

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm sure it will come in handy for the next one I build. Thanks again.

Neil


----------

